

*.apache.org is currently offline. - edu
http://apache.org

======
AdamGibbins
"The Infrastructure Team of The Apache Software Foundation is currently
investigating a potential compromise of one of our servers. For security
reasons most apache.org services are therefore offline, but will be restored
shortly. We apologies for any inconvenience this may cause."

~~~
vColin
"10:42am UTC: Compromise was due to a compromised SSH Key, not due to any
software exploits in Apache itself."

~~~
mindhacker
10:53am UTC: We have restored services on our european mirror machine which
was not compromised. DNS should be shifting you over right about ... now..

------
pquerna
[https://blogs.apache.org/infra/entry/apache_org_downtime_ini...](https://blogs.apache.org/infra/entry/apache_org_downtime_initial_report)

~~~
davidw
Just to point him out to people and embarrass him, pquerna is one of the guys
who works on Apache httpd:-)

~~~
edu
Things like that make me love HN :D

------
jsonscripter
For a free and open source project, these guys responded quickly, carefully,
and professionally. I'm very impressed by their professionalism.

------
patrunisatish
Will never get to see this again.. so took a screen shot

[http://wanderingmouse.wordpress.com/2009/08/28/apache-org-
is...](http://wanderingmouse.wordpress.com/2009/08/28/apache-org-is-currently-
offline/)

~~~
miracle
The Infrastructure Team of The Apache Software Foundation is currently
investigating a potential compromise of one of our servers. For security
reasons most apache.org services are therefore offline, but will be restored
shortly. We apologies for any inconvenience this may cause.

10:42am UTC: Compromise was due to a compromised SSH Key, not due to any
software exploits in Apache itself.

More details soon.

10:53am UTC: We have restored services on our european mirror machine which
was not compromised. DNS should be shifting you over right about ... now..

------
davidw
They (we? well... the infrastructure guys) have been having some issues with
ZFS and FreeBSD lately. Not sure if this is related.

... Nope, it isn't.

~~~
nathanb
...I think running ZFS on FreeBSD is itself an issue that should be resolved.
I don't want to be an OS troll (I love all the BSDs), but the toolchain
support on FreeBSD for ZFS is significantly weaker than that of OpenSolaris.

------
jacquesm
They're back up from where I'm sitting (Netherlands).

